# Borden Soldier found dead (Feb 2010)



## kratz (24 Feb 2010)

This is the fourth or fifth story to hit the news in the same number of weeks. This is the quiet time of year around the base. If this keeps up, we'll almost need a mega thread about the base.

from today's Barrie Examiner



> Borden soldier found dead
> Posted 4 hours ago
> 
> The body of a soldier from CFB Borden has been discovered at Bon Echo Provincial Park, north of Kingston.
> ...


----------



## OldSolduer (25 Feb 2010)

Something rotten in the State of Denmark perhaps?


----------



## kratz (25 Feb 2010)

All three soldiers were from different schools and all three were on different courses.  I doubt there is a systemic problem.

I have heard some of the situation regarding the first two soldiers and the press releases are using the same term with the third soldier. So before saying something is rotten, I would tend to think it is unfortunate for these three soldiers.


----------



## OldSolduer (25 Feb 2010)

Agreed>

My condolences to the family of the soldier. 

Sorry about that. 
My point is:

Why so many in such a short time frame?


----------



## Bellesophie (25 Feb 2010)

OUF!

What a lost...
It's very sad to read this news today
My heart goes to the family of those 3 soldiers

Sophie  :'(


----------



## Ammo (25 Feb 2010)

Furthermore:
3 CFB Borden soldiers found dead
http://www.torontosun.com/news/canada/2010/02/24/13016456-qmi.html

BARRIE - The 'sudden' deaths of three Base Borden soldiers are being probed by police and military officials.

The body of Cpl. Jedd Vanden-Heuvel, 28, was found Sunday in Bon Echo Provincial Park northwest of Kingston.

He was the third sudden death involving soldiers from Base Borden, located just west of Barrie, in the last three weeks.

2nd Lieut. Francois-Olivier Gauthier, a logistics officer, and Pte. Martin St. Onge-Gauthier, a supply technician, were found dead on the base on Jan. 30 and 31. The men are not related.

Canadian Forces National Investigation Service spokeswoman Maj. Paule Pouline told QMI Agency the pair were found in their rooms and officials are still waiting on a coroner's report.

Military and provincial police said Wednesday foul play is not suspected in the three cases, adding they are not related.

Canadian Forces spokeswoman Capt. Sandra Bourne said Vanden-Heuvel of Oshawa was a student at the Canadian Forces Military Police Academy at Base Borden.

The Canadian Forces National Investigation Service is investigating the two deaths that occurred on base while provincial police are handling the investigation into Vanden-Heuvel's death.

A notice of Gauthier's death was posted on Veritas, the electronic newsletter of the Royal Military Colleges Club of Canada. At the funeral ceremony, the family asked that donations be made to the charity, 'Action Suicide'.

_*AND*_

Police investigate 3 sudden deaths at CFB Borden
http://toronto.ctv.ca/servlet/an/local/CTVNews/20100224/soldiers_deaths_100224/20100224?hub=Toronto

TORONTO — Foul play is not suspected in the sudden deaths of three young soldiers from Canadian Forces Base Borden. 

Ontario Provincial Police and military investigators are looking into the deaths, two of which occurred late last month at the base some 100 kilometres north of Toronto. 

The most recent death occurred at Bon Echo Provincial Park north of Kingston, Ont., were the body of Cpl. Jedd Vanden-Heuvel was found Sunday. 

"He was a student at the Canadian Forces Military Police Academy on his first military police course," said Capt. Sandra Bourne, a military spokeswoman based in Ottawa. 

Vanden-Heuvel joined the military in July 2009. 

The body of Second-Lt. Francois-Olivier Gauthier was found on base Jan. 30, while Pte. Martin St. Onge-Gauthier was discovered the following day. 

Bourne said neither the incidents, nor the individuals, are related. 

Second-Lt. Carrie Pluck, CFB Borden's public affairs officer, said the two who died on base were also students. 

Gauthier was taking a logistics officer course while St. Onge-Gauthier was taking his first supply technician course. 

"It's very sad and our thoughts and prayers are with the family members, the friends and the colleagues of the fallen members," she said. 

Pluck said a team of padres and health care providers have been made available to students and staff at the base to assist with the grieving process. 

"It's part of our routine to have a mental health team on the base and to give briefings... to help with the day to day issues and the added stressors that military members have as a whole as a trade," she added. 

"Once the deaths have occurred, they've gone out and reiterated what services there are and let members know there is help should anybody need it." 

The Canadian Forces National Investigation Service is probing the two deaths that occurred on base, while provincial police are handling the third death. 

The exact causes of death have not yet been released.


----------



## Bellesophie (25 Feb 2010)

Ammo

Thank you for all these information's...
If it is suicide in some cases it is very disturbing to hear...

I don't know what kind of services are available at Borden 
Being a volunteer at the family centre of Valcartier I do know that even if services are available for the soldiers there is still a resistance using them...

I hope the mentality will change and needing help will not be seen as a weakness...

Again my thoughts goes the family....

Sophie  :yellow:


----------



## Loachman (25 Feb 2010)

Suicide Intervention Courses are run fairly regularly as well. More people should take them, in my opinion.

Even so, signs are not always there, or obvious enough.


----------



## the 48th regulator (25 Feb 2010)

Loachman said:
			
		

> Suicide Intervention Courses are run fairly regularly as well. More people should take them, in my opinion.
> 
> Even so, signs are not always there, or obvious enough.



That's right.

Currently you can take the ASIST which is a two day course.  See the The CF's Health Promotion Program  link to find your local office and Rep.

dileas

tess


----------



## Loachman (25 Feb 2010)

Well worth doing.


----------



## Ammo (25 Feb 2010)

Bellesophie,
I imagine that the services available here in Borden are similar to the ones in Valcartier and include (but not limited to): consulting one of the many padres or accessing the services of the Mental Health Clinic; the Canadian Forces Member Assistance Program (CFMAP) available to CF personnel and their families within Canada and the USA that is staffed 24 hours a day, 365 days a year by fully bilingual, trained counsellors and even the Employee Assistance Program (EAP) for Civilians.


----------



## Bellesophie (25 Feb 2010)

Ammo

Yes we have all those services available on the BFC 
Also at the family center we offer individual services who are confidential.
We organize conferences on diverse matters close to the military reality (family matters, post traumatic syndrome, managing temper, etc.)
I don't need to say that it's mostly used by spouses...

But I've been told that mentality have changed so I do hope it will continue 

Sophie :yellow:


----------



## Bucky (8 Jul 2012)

Sorry for bringing this up, after so long, but I was thinking of Jedd just now and came across this thread. 

I first met him in basic, we were in the same platoon. The last time I saw him was at his funeral.

I'm posting this to reinforce that the ASIST courses are worth taking. I promised myself, after he died, that I'd take one.

Sadly, the tempo of our unit, and other commitments, have prevented me from doing so (or maybe just provided a convenient excuse). I know that I will get around to taking the course, and I strongly encourage any of you reading this to do the same.

Not at some later date, when you get around to it, but the next time it's run. Seriously, even if that whole program only saves one or two people, it's well worth it.

We shouldn't be losing soldiers like this, there's simply no excuse for it. The army, in particular is one big family. The idea that we're suffering from the loss of these soldiers, despite the fact that there are programs in place to prevent it, is heartbreaking.

I plan on taking the next available course, and would really like it if a few of you would consider doing so as well. From what I understand, it's open to all ranks, and is run pretty frequently.

Thanks for your time.


----------



## DeEmEn (12 Jul 2012)

Hate to see this kind of news... I feel bad for their families. My heart goes with them.

I think I should go take those programs too.


----------



## bridges (13 Jul 2012)

I took the ASIST course maybe 10 yrs ago, and it was an eye-opener.  Very useful.  A couple of days of frank discussion.  At that time they were teaching one key practical thing that we can do, in terms of immediate intervention if necessary, which was easy to remember and has stuck with me all these years.  I don't know if this is still in the curriculum, but at the time it involved asking the suicidal person to promise or 'make a contract' with you not to do anything until such-and-such time, at which point you'll have been able to reach someone to provide professional help for them.  

Not sure if the message is the same nowadays, but either way I definitely recommend the course.

Sincere condolences to everyone who continues to be affected by suicides.


----------

